# quikstep changes



## chiller87 (Sep 18, 2009)

Quikstep changes specialized for merckx-bikes for the next season. Specialized will probably deliver bikes to astana because it seems that contador will stay.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Speculation until the announcement this afternoon, but that is the rumor coming out of Belgium....


----------



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Cyclingnews.com confirmed QuickStep will ride Merckx for the next 3 year; here is the link to the news..


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quick-step-to-ride-merckx-bikes-in-2010


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

from rumor to truth....good thing I took my quick step sticker off my specialized SL3....


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

This is good news. However, I remember reading earlier this year (or perhaps I am imagining...not sure), that Merckx sold his part of the business and is no longer affiliated with the manufacturing of the bikes with his namesake?? Thus, can we really call these Merckx's bikes? Can someone please refresh my memory?
Thanks.
EM3


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

But what model will they be riding? EMX-5? ... or something custom? 

I was leaning towards a Merckx bike (yeah yeah one of the not-truly-Merckx carbon ones...) for the longest time and then I swung away from the idea to another brand. With this news, I'm doing a mental u-turn... go marketing! 

PS. what model are the lads posing with in this photo? I can't find a larger shot...
http://www.qsi-cycling.com/en/

This article would confirm it'll be the EMX-5 which makes sense:
http://www.bikeworldnews.com/index.php/2009/11/20/quick-step-steps-merckx/


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Here is an interesting link to a very recent interview where Merckx speaks about selling his shares of his company, racing in the modern era, race radios and other new technology, etc. Note the interesting dig on new Campy 11 at end of the article...EM3

http://nyvelocity.com/content/interviews/2009/conversation-eddy-merckx


----------

